# Question about Retin A ?



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 22, 2006)

I am using 0.1% Retin A at nighttime. I was told to use the Neutrogena Healthy skin in the day time. I am 60 and have lines, of course, from sun damange and age, and I was wondering if I need to do anything in between such as exfoilate, moisturize or anything else? My skin is normal to dry. I don't go to the dermatologist, as my insurance does not pay for the Retin A. So, I can't ask the physician. Anyone using the Retin A and if so, what else do you do for your skin to go along with the Retin A???

One last thing.......I don't have any breakouts. My problem is damage from the sun, and age lines!! ;-( And uneven skin tone.

Hoping to hear from someone ???

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jun 23, 2006)

I had cystic acne when I was a teenager and used to take Retin-A for that. It really helped with the acne, I can't remember which strengths I used. That stuff would burn and dry out my skin after about 6 months of continued use (I had such oily skin, that's been the only product that's ever made it feel dry or flake). I would recommend moisturizer, and would avoid anything harsh. I'm not sure if I'd use Retin-A on dry skin, though, it's pretty powerful at removing oil. It never made my skin tone even (I still have acne scars), it just stopped the severe cysts from forming. I'm 31, so I don't know if it's good at removing wrinkles, as I don't have any yet (I know the reputation is that it produces collagen which fills-in the wrinkles, but most of the people who use Retin-A have oily skin which is less likely to be wrinkle-prone---or so I've heard).


----------



## Lia (Jun 23, 2006)

Retin-A is topical tretinoin and isn't supposed to be used on age spots and damage marks! It will act on sebum glands ,making them stop producing oil (that's why it makes acne better). The dryness and flaking it causes isn't because of an exfoliating action, but an effect of dry skin flaking because of the lack of sebum. You shouldn't be using it. A dermatology should always be consulted when using skin products, because it's common to read misleading informations on internet and without proper care,remedies can worse skin conditions

I think this topic should be on skin care talk. Maybe a mod will move it later


----------



## Leza1121 (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Retin-A is topical tretinoin and isn't supposed to be used on age spots and damage marks! It will act on sebum glands ,making them stop producing oil (that's why it makes acne better). The dryness and flaking it causes isn't because of an exfoliating action, but an effect of dry skin flaking because of the lack of sebum. You shouldn't be using it. A dermatology should always be consulted when using skin products, because it's common to read misleading informations on internet and without proper care,remedies can worse skin conditions
I think this topic should be on skin care talk. Maybe a mod will move it later

Hi,
As an aesthetician (skincare therapist),




100% with Lia's advice. I don't know how long you've been using the Retin-A, just don't do any additional exfoliating of your skin. Please see a dermatologist.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks again for the replies. I will post on the skin care forum, if you think that is where is should be?

The Dermatologist initially told me that all I ever needed to use is the Retin A at night, and the Healthy Skin by Nutregena in the morning.

I have not gone back, because my insurance will not pay for skin care.

I was just wondering if anyone else is using the Retin A? And what they may be using if for other than Acne?

Thank you,

JoAnn in TEXAS


----------



## Lia (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't worry, Liz probably will move this thread (it'll get placed on its correct place), so you won't have to post it again



Ah, and i think that your best choice on your issue should be lotions that would clear the skin like hydroquinone *but again, it's something to be very careful.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 23, 2006)

I started using the Retin A first with 2 weaker solutions. One was .25% then .50% now I am using the 1%. Probably been on Retin A for a year at least. At first there was lots of dryness or flakiness, but now my face does feel much smoother and looks better with not much dryness at all. The Dermatologist suggested me to use the Retin A even though my Insurance does not pay for it.

I have bascially no problems from using the Retin A, whatsoever. The reason I posted this thread was just to ask if anyone else is using this product? I was just curious ! ;-)

I just found this online at this site

http://www.plasticsurgery.org/public...Management.cfm and it does explain the reason the doctor put me on the Retin A and what I need to do and continuing doing. ;-)

Retin-AÂ®

Best candidates. In general, Retin-AÂ® is most effective in older patients who have some fine facial wrinkles, or blotchy pigmented areas caused by sun damage. However, Retin-AÂ® is often prescribed to younger, active individuals who want to combat the aging effects of sun exposure. Patients who are planning to have a chemical peel treatment are often instructed by their doctors to use Retin-AÂ® as a preparation treatment; Retin-AÂ® thins the skin's outer layer, allowing the acid solution used in a peel treatment to penetrate more deeply and evenly. Retin-AÂ® is not recommended for pregnant women or nursing mothers, because its effects on the fetus and nursing infant are still being studied.

Reactions/side-effects. Although no serious medical problems have been associated with Retin-AÂ®, it's possible that its use could result in temporary skin irritation and redness. If this happens, your doctor may recommend a milder formulation.

As late as 1993, Retin-AÂ® had not received approval for use as an anti-aging treatment from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). It has received FDA approval as an acne treatment, and doctors have been safely using it for this purpose for more than two decades. However, the full scope of Retin-AÂ®'s effects and potential benefits continues to investigated.

Beginning treatment. Your initial application of Retin-AÂ® will include a lesson on how to continue your skin-care routine at home. After your face has been washed thoroughly, a small amount of Retin-AÂ®, in either cream or gel form, is rubbed over your face and nose. It's likely that a very gentle formula will be used at the beginning - especially if you are younger or have a fair complexion. You may be switched to a stronger formula after your skin becomes accustomed to treatment.

Only a very small amount of Retin-AÂ® - a pea-sized dab - is needed to cover the entire face. You will be instructed to apply Retin-AÂ® every night before you go to bed. Because Retin-AÂ® is drying to the skin, your doctor may also recommend that you apply a moisturizer once or twice a day. This routine is usually continued for about eight months to a year, after which you'll be switched to a less-frequent schedule of maintenance, with Retin-AÂ® applications only two or three times per week. At periodic follow-up visits, your doctor may adjust the strength of your prescription or its frequency of use. To maintain the benefits of Retin-AÂ®, its use must be continued for a lifetime.

After treatment. It's normal to experience some redness, irritation, itching, stinging, or skin dryness once you begin to use Retin-AÂ®. However, you can expect these symptoms to gradually disappear as the skin becomes acclimated to the treatment.

Caring for your new skin. Because Retin-AÂ® thins out the skin's outer layer, you will need to consistently use a sun-block to protect yourself from ultraviolet light, and you may have to discontinue using certain products or cosmetics on your face.

Though the degree of change varies from person to person, with continued use of Retin-AÂ®, you will begin to see subtle improvements in the texture and tone of your skin. Retin-AÂ® users notice a rosy glow during the beginning months of use, followed by the disappearance of fine lines and the shrinking of large pores. After about six months, many Retin-AÂ® users report that wrinkles are barely visible and that age spots have faded.


----------



## Lia (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah i see... So if it's working for you, stick to it! I thought it was the 1st time you were trying it, so def it wouldn't be recommended . But you don't have to take my advices too serious - i'm just on dermatology course, i'm not a physician yet


----------



## Kelly (Jun 23, 2006)

Quick question. What's the difference between a Retin A and a Retinoid? I'm currently using Tazorac Cream from my derm (at night), which I was told was a retinoid....I thought they were the same, am I wrong? Cuz if it's suppose to be helping with oil control....UMMM it's not working one bit.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* I just found this online at this sitehttp://www.plasticsurgery.org/public...Management.cfm and it does explain the reason the doctor put me on the Retin A and what I need to do and continuing doing. ;-)

Retin-AÂ®

Best candidates. In general, Retin-AÂ® is most effective in older patients who have some fine facial wrinkles, or blotchy pigmented areas caused by sun damage. However, Retin-AÂ® is often prescribed to younger, active individuals who want to combat the aging effects of sun exposure. Patients who are planning to have a chemical peel treatment are often instructed by their doctors to use Retin-AÂ® as a preparation treatment; Retin-AÂ® thins the skin's outer layer, allowing the acid solution used in a peel treatment to penetrate more deeply and evenly. Retin-AÂ® is not recommended for pregnant women or nursing mothers, because its effects on the fetus and nursing infant are still being studied.

Reactions/side-effects. Although no serious medical problems have been associated with Retin-AÂ®, it's possible that its use could result in temporary skin irritation and redness. If this happens, your doctor may recommend a milder formulation.

As late as 1993, Retin-AÂ® had not received approval for use as an anti-aging treatment from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). It has received FDA approval as an acne treatment, and doctors have been safely using it for this purpose for more than two decades. However, the full scope of Retin-AÂ®'s effects and potential benefits continues to investigated.

Beginning treatment. Your initial application of Retin-AÂ® will include a lesson on how to continue your skin-care routine at home. After your face has been washed thoroughly, a small amount of Retin-AÂ®, in either cream or gel form, is rubbed over your face and nose. It's likely that a very gentle formula will be used at the beginning - especially if you are younger or have a fair complexion. You may be switched to a stronger formula after your skin becomes accustomed to treatment.

Only a very small amount of Retin-AÂ® - a pea-sized dab - is needed to cover the entire face. You will be instructed to apply Retin-AÂ® every night before you go to bed. Because Retin-AÂ® is drying to the skin, your doctor may also recommend that you apply a moisturizer once or twice a day. This routine is usually continued for about eight months to a year, after which you'll be switched to a less-frequent schedule of maintenance, with Retin-AÂ® applications only two or three times per week. At periodic follow-up visits, your doctor may adjust the strength of your prescription or its frequency of use. To maintain the benefits of Retin-AÂ®, its use must be continued for a lifetime.

After treatment. It's normal to experience some redness, irritation, itching, stinging, or skin dryness once you begin to use Retin-AÂ®. However, you can expect these symptoms to gradually disappear as the skin becomes acclimated to the treatment.

Caring for your new skin. Because Retin-AÂ® thins out the skin's outer layer, you will need to consistently use a sun-block to protect yourself from ultraviolet light, and you may have to discontinue using certain products or cosmetics on your face.

Though the degree of change varies from person to person, with continued use of Retin-AÂ®, you will begin to see subtle improvements in the texture and tone of your skin. Retin-AÂ® users notice a rosy glow during the beginning months of use, followed by the disappearance of fine lines and the shrinking of large pores. After about six months, many Retin-AÂ® users report that wrinkles are barely visible and that age spots have faded.

something about this sounds really wrong. I've never heard of using Retin-A to combat sun damage (and I was on it for 10 years). It makes you much more susceptible to severe sunburns, I got the worst sunburn I've ever had while on Retin-A----it left blood blisters on my skin, and I still have the sun damage from that sunburn---the Retin-A didn't combat that at all. While on Retin-A, you're supposed to avoid the sun as much as possible and become far more sensitive to it. I don't understand how it could "combat the aging effects of sun exposure", if it makes you weaker to sun exposure (that's why this article seems weird to me). Everyone I know who's used it, used it to combat acne, not sun exposure. I think you might want to find another dermatologist for a second opinion. My dermatologist told me to get rid of acne marks, I'd need to get a TCA peel, dermabrasion, or a laser re-surfacing. I've read that TCA peels are strong enough to remove sun damage, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lia (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Quick question. What's the difference between a Retin A and a Retinoid? I'm currently using Tazorac Cream from my derm (at night), which I was told was a retinoid....I thought they were the same, am I wrong? Cuz if it's suppose to be helping with oil control....UMMM it's not working one bit. Tretinoin (the base of retin-a) and tazaroten (the base of tazorac) are different kinds of retinoids. Both are made from retinoic acid, but the mollecular structure and etc are different, so they both act basically the same way, but with different strengths; they work by inhibition of the sebum production; another kind of retinoid is adapalen (the base of differin)

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* something about this sounds really wrong. I've never heard of using Retin-A to combat sun damage (and I was on it for 10 years). It makes you much more susceptible to severe sunburns, I got the worst sunburn I've ever had while on Retin-A----it left blood blisters on my skin, and I still have the sun damage from that sunburn---the Retin-A didn't combat that at all. While on Retin-A, you're supposed to avoid the sun as much as possible and become far more sensitive to it. I don't understand how it could "combat the aging effects of sun exposure", if it makes you weaker to sun exposure (that's why this article seems weird to me). Everyone I know who's used it, used it to combat acne, not sun exposure. I think you might want to find another dermatologist for a second opinion. My dermatologist told me to get rid of acne marks, I'd need to get a TCA peel, dermabrasion, or a laser re-surfacing. I've read that TCA peels are strong enough to remove sun damage, but I'm not sure. In fact that's true. Maybe later i'll do a research in pubmed about this subject and see what i can conclude about it (pubmed is a medical search engine, with access to many scientific journals)


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello Kwitter,

Personally, I have no knowledge between the prescriptions Retina A and Tazorac, but I did find this site for you to read up on about your Tazorac cream: Hope this helps you?

http://www.medbroadcast.com/drug_inf...ept_disclaimer

Hello Samatha,

For sure, using Retin A, one does need to be careful about getting sun expoosure to their faces. However, we should be protecting our faces from the Sun, regardless, of our ages and whether we are using Retin A or not.

I can tell the Retin A is making my face feel smooth, and my wrinkles are diminishing somewhat. Not going away, but by the feel of them, I can tell they are not a "deep" as they were. So, I plan to continue to use the Retin A, as long as I don't have any negative problems from it. And I will protect my face, especially, from the sun. I should have done that years ago!








I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL OF THE RESPONSES I HAVE RECEIVED CONCERNING RETIN A. However, I am surprised that wasn't more people using Retin A. Everytime, I talk to someone who has been to a dermatologist, they are using Retin A, if they can afford it. As Insurances usually does not pay for it, unless it is for Acne. At least that is how my insurance works!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* Hello Samatha,For sure, using Retin A, one does need to be careful about getting sun expoosure to their faces. However, we should be protecting our faces from the Sun, regardless, of our ages and whether we are using Retin A or not.

I can tell the Retin A is making my face feel smooth, and my wrinkles are diminishing somewhat. Not going away, but by the feel of them, I can tell they are not a "deep" as they were. So, I plan to continue to use the Retin A, as long as I don't have any negative problems from it. And I will protect my face, especially, from the sun. I should have done that years ago!








don't be sad, it was a different time years ago. People thought the sun was healthy. when my mom had acne, her dermatologist would have her sit in front of high-powered sun lamps and spend as much time as possible in the sun to combat the acne. Since I was a baby, she'd put me in the sun so that I "would learn how to tan", and I had at least 1 major sunburn every summer (I'm so pale that most companies don't make foundation light enough to match me). In the 80's people thought tanning beds were good and safe. I read an article about a lady who was at very high risk for skin cancer from so much sun exposure, so she had a pre-emptive facial peel and it lowered her risk level dramatically. I can't remember the name of that specific peel, but if I could afford it I would get it done (I'm high risk).


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 24, 2006)

Sam, you are so right! The sun has been used for many generations for the "healthy looking skin". Now we are finally learning it is so dangerous and too much can cause cancer that can kill us.

Whatever any of you younger women do........PROTECT YOUR FACE AND NECK, especially!!!!! Otherwise you will be sorry as you get older!





The Dermatologists are trying to get the sun tan machines BANNED! I hope they succeed. My daughter has one in her home! Her face looks 10 yrs. older than mine did at the same age she is 36! But, she still won't listen! SAD!!! Oh My will she be sorry when she hits her 50's and looks back on what caused the WRINKLES!!!!!


----------



## Lia (Jun 24, 2006)

I think that the kind of peel she had was a really deep one, which you have to do in hospital, because you pratically remove your entire skin


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* I think that the kind of peel she had was a really deep one, which you have to do in hospital, because you pratically remove your entire skin the article said it was done in a hospital, and penetrated really deep. There was a long recovery time (she couldn't wear makeup for a long time). She had to take time off work. They had to have an anaesthesiologist present when it was done. It definitely wasn't a "lunchtime peel".


----------



## Lia (Jun 24, 2006)

Aham. It's pratically a surgery, not a peel, where you remove, i think, 3 from the 4 layers of the skin , making only the deepest layer visible , and since only the 1st layer (the outer one) gives us real protection, the person gets really vulnerable , and it hurts a lot (if a really mild peel can hurt, imagine a deep one).


----------



## Avon Girl (Jun 27, 2006)

Retin A origionally was for wrinkles then the acne part was discovered. It is perfect for lightly wrinkled and sunspotted skin. They will improve overtime.It works by inhibiting oil production but also acts like an exfoilient and gets the dead skin to slough off. I used Retin A for a long time and used Purpose moisturizer. But you need a good sunscreen since the new skin exposed will burn easily.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 27, 2006)

Avon Girl,

Thanks for your response too. I have been using a good moisturizer and I am also putting sun screen #35 before I put my make up on.

How long did you use the Retin A?

Thanks!

JoAnn in TEXAS


----------



## Avon Girl (Jun 27, 2006)

Several years. It really was for acne but it smoothed out my skin so nicely. I just use OTC things now. My insurance covered it cause I am a pharmacy .tech and could give it an override. Im not sure that would still work. Avon has a new product out for sun damaged skin .Its a bit strong for me but may be a good alternative if you ever need one. Just wear sunscreen in that Texas sun!


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 27, 2006)

Avon Girl:

My daughter bought me several tubes in Mexico.




However, when those are gone, I will be needing an alternative. I sure will check out Avon when that happens.

My dermotologist told me to use *Healthy Skin* by *Neutrogena*, during the day. She mentioned to use it at night too, if I didn't have the Retin A. However, she told me to NEVER use the Retin A during the day due to the sun.

Thought I would mention that to you, in case you would like to check it out?

You are so right about this TEXAS sun!!!!! I use a Eucerin mosisturizer that has 30 SPF in it.


----------



## Avon Girl (Jun 27, 2006)

JoAnn I love Retin A. There are ways to get insurance companies to cover it but your dr has to be willing to help. How long have you been using it? Usually people start out at .25% and work their way up. It lasts a long time too. You just need a little bit. There are alot of great new products that are similar to Retin A like the Neutrogena. The one from Avon is new and did seem to aggravate an oncoming roseaca problem for me.Not sure.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 27, 2006)

Avon Girl,

Yes, I did start out with something like .025 % then .050% now .01% or something like that? Can't remember exactly what was written on them, since the tubes are gone. But, I have been doing this slowly working up to the stronger one that I am using now. ;-)

AVONGIRL.......Which product are you speaking about when you wrote Nutrogena? Is it called HEALTHY SKIN, the one I mentioned or is their another one ?

Walmart EQUATE is making the comparable to the Nutrogena for the Healthy Skin one. Save several dollars!


----------



## Avon Girl (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, the healthy skin is a good one... it has a 5 % glycolic acid. good stuff! I would however stick to the name brand. I have used the walmart brands before and they have fell short....just sometimes.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 27, 2006)

Avon Girl, I do agree with you that sometimes, the Equate brand does fall a little short of quality.



However, one thing about Walmart.........keep your recceipt and they gladly take it back. Then you don't mind paying the full price for the name brand, if you feel the Equate one does not work as well.

Having said that, I use a LOT OF EQUATE PRODUCTS with GREAT SATISFACTION!



Saves me money.


----------



## micra22 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi girls,

I just want to confirm that Retin-a is meant to be used to reverse photoaging as main purpose, the anti-acne effect could be considered secondary.

Ir does exfoliate the skin and doing so it helps producing more collagen and elasthin (sorry for my bad english!), with a deep rejuvenating effect.

Of course for this reason the skin needs constant sunscreen in the daylight, and if the sun exposure cannot be avoided its use should be stopped during the summer.

I use Retin-a since 1,5 years, (o,025% first, now 0,5%) with great results (tighter and smoother skin).

Bye!

Angel


----------



## sllc (Jun 28, 2006)

if you want results on top of Ret A. use Arbonne RE9 set....natural, healthy skincare. You could mix Ret. A with a carrier like recover cream from the RE9 set at night.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so glad to get responses from you ladies who are using the Retin A. I was hoping there would be others "out there" using it too.

I plan to keep on using it, as long as I can get it CHEAP!


----------



## Avon Girl (Jun 30, 2006)

I use the RE9 now. It has not given the amazing results that people who sell seem to project. It is a nice group of products but I have used alot of stuff and its about average. It is expensive but if it delivered it would be worth it. Neutrogena makes fine products. Stick with what your DR suggested.


----------



## Dennery (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi All. I'm new to this site (which is fab) and although I'm no authority, I'd like to offer what I've experienced personally regarding the use of Retin-A. By no means am I disagreeing with anyone &amp; I apologize in advance if much of the same has already been posted. That said, I feel very strongly about this medication &amp; I just want to re-emphasize the potential benefits Retin-A has to offer. Personally, I attribute the confusion surrounding the subject of Retin-A to the more recent availability of other vitamin A derivatives, such as Renova. I have been using Retin-A for many (&amp; I do mean many - eek!) years. Initially, I was prescribed Retin-A for acne. It worked beautifully as an acne treatment; cleared up my skin &amp; prevented future problems. The reason I still use this drug is to help combat the aging associated issues. My results on both counts have been terrific. Retin-A absolutely does treat sun damaged &amp; other age-related skin issues, in addition to acne. To date, Retin-A is recognized by the FDA only for the treatment of acne. The effects Retin-A has on the skin related to fine lines, discoloration, etc. was discovered (as so many fine things are) by accident. From what I've read, patients using the medication for acne began to notice substantial improvements in their skin related to improved texture, fine lines, etc. Apparently, the changes were significant enough to generate further research. I don't understand the jargon in the journals well enough to sum up any conclusions. Suffice it to say evidence supported the connection between topical tretinoin &amp; improvements in the appearance of skin. Besides the antioxidant effect, there are actually studies describing a type of cell "communication" between retinoic acid &amp; skin cell receptor sites. All the medical lingo is over my head &amp; too much for my little beaner to grasp. Simply put, it seems retinoic acid has the ability to influence skin cells to maintain a normal (healthy) status. Rather than becoming damaged.

It is a little complicated, but the FDA only approved Retin-A for the treatment of acne. Renova, on the other hand, was approved for the treatment of aging related issues such as wrinkles. I have never used Renova, but I think the difference may be Renova's delivery system - a much more emollient, moisturizing base (obviously wouldn't be too compatible for the treatment of acne.) Unfortunately, Retin-A has gotten a bad rap because it can cause severe irritation if misused. It's definitely to be used with caution. I have a fairly high tolerance because I've used it for so long, but even now I often go through periods of peeling &amp; flaking. It's not pleasant but the trade off has been worth it for me. Unfortunately, I'm a member of the ancient generation who foolishly spent hours baking in the sun (Yikes!!!) To make matters worse, I had way too much fun &amp; indulged in too many no no's - all of which must have taken a toll on my skin. Yet, despite all this abuse &amp; neglect, my skin looks incredibly good - a fact I contribute almost entirely to the consistent use of Retin-A throughout the years (and maybe decent genes). That's why I'm so passionate about Retin-A as a real weapon when it comes to skin defense. I've had such great results and I wouldn't want anyone to miss out on the same benefits. Although I've never used it, Renova may be equally effective (same vitamin A derivative). With my acne-prone skin, I don't know that I'd be a viable candidate for Renova's richer, moisturizing base. The most important thing to remember when using tretinoins is: SPF!!! You've heard it a million times, I know. We should be using sun protection every day regardless, but you really have to be diligent about using SPF 15 or higher when you're using this stuff. Tretinoins do cause the skin to be much more photosensitive &amp; all the benefits you've gained using Retin-A or Renova will go out the window (&amp; then some) if you expose yourself to any UVs. (Stinks! I miss being a tanned beach bum. Seems like everything that feels good, looks good, tastes good, etc. is usually bad for us?!)


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

I would recommend a peel..and they say copper peptides also help..


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi,

This has certainly been a very interesting discussion. Retin-A and Renova work very well because they contain Retinoic Acid. Based on the discussions by the users on the board, I do hope at some point that the FDA will state both products can be used well for sun-damaged skin, fine lines and acne.

Fingers-crossed!


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Sep 21, 2006)

retin a gave me some minor scarring


----------



## VanessaEMS (Sep 24, 2006)

I am using Retin A.

I have to say that I strongly disagree with some of the advice given. Retinoids are proven to increase cell turnover, this benefits all sorts of skin conditions, sun damage and wrinkles included.

But you MUST MUST MUST wear a powerful sunscreen, or you will undo an good your retin a might do, and possibly even cause more damage.

Be sure to use an extremely gentle cleanser (nothing foaming, I like Neutrogrna Extra Gentle). And if you need more moisture, apply a moisturizing cream about an hour after applying retin a.

Retin A is great. I love it. It works on my fine lines and makes my skin smooth, even and bright.

Vanessa


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Sep 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Flowerinthewind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif retin a gave me some minor scarring because i picked, do not pick!!!


----------

